# My first i7 OC attempt, advice needed



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

OK guys, Need some advice on OCing.

Case Carbide-series-air-540 plenty of airflow, always cool and quiet - 2 fans in (front), 1 out (back) + 2 blowing out (on the h110, top)
Cooling h110 280mm
Full spec under "my system" link
Ram info attached

What values do I need to set in the BIOS if I wish to run @ 4.0 ghz?
Where do I even begin, I am running an OC profile from the MSI software which beefed it up to 3.8, I like the improved responsiveness and render times, and I want more! 

IDLE
Stock: 31 C
OC genie (3.8 ghz) 34 c

LOAD
Stock: no more than 43 
OC genie 3.8: SOMETIMES nudges 46, usually 44-45 (premiere pro render + music and browsing internet at the same time)

stress test OCCP 30 mins
stock (3.3): did not run
oc genie (3.8): max (cores 0-5): 52 53 57 52 57 50

Fan profiles at minimum (quiet), did not hear them spin up above 50 C but then, I never managed to exceed 46 C on this PC so I set them not to kick in too much (bios).

Can we make it to 4.0? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally, I'd keep it at what MSI has for their set profiles. They are pretty good.

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications:

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was afraid you might say that 

Here's the specs:

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/WCPbQYDRq7hjgZNKZFuyFf2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are a few guides that get this CPU up past 4.0GHz. Have you tried applying the OC to 40 and seeing what happens?


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

No as I have no clue how lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then quite honestly, keep what you have. I doubt you would notice a major difference between a higher overclock anyways.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

But I'm curious!


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

curiousity killed the cat - or the CPU/MAINBOARD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then here are a few guides for what settings to put into place:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?82435-5820K-Overclock-settings-look-right

..

..


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Achieving 4.0GHz is a simple matter of changing the CPU multiplier in the BIOS.
Your system should have no issue holding that and being stable.


----------

